# Dale Hollow 2/15 thru 2/19



## RodMan

First DH trip - First time fishing the Float-n-Fly. All I can say is thanks ShakeDown for inviting us and WOW!!! Met some great people Brandon, Duane, Bill, & Dan. Told lots of lies and caught some very good fish. Numbers weren't high, but weights were. We caught fish everyday even though temps ranged from 70 on Thursday, low 40's on Friday, and high 20's low 30's over the weekend. 

My son ended up with big fish and learned Texas Hold 'Em to boot!!! Here's a few pic's to wet your appetite - I hope ShakeDown doesn't mind me saying this - but I HIGHLY recommend trying DH and the FnF - Nothing like it!!!

This is my son Jake with an "average" smallie for the trip. This one weighed 3lbs 2oz.









This is my ugly mug with a pretty 5lb 2oz DH Bronzeback!
[img]http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/1105_2oz_DH_FNF_Smallie-med.JPG

Here's my biggest fish of the trip and my personal best smallie to date - 5lbs 11oz. 









Jake bested my best with this 6lb 5oz'er


----------



## crappielooker

nice catches guys.. i have been waiting for brandon to post his report.. from the looks of it, seems like a great trip..


----------



## Crawl

Good job Rodman and son!! Great pictures!


----------



## smallieguy

Nice job fellas. Its good to see the Hollow still has it.


----------



## baby bass

great job guys sure are some nice smallies.


----------



## sawguy1

good job guys look like you had a good trip...and a cold trip..lol


----------



## redhawk fisherman

What a kid! He catches the big fish and beats me at cards.  
It was great meeting you guys and I will never forget the ice on the hill leaving the marina this morning!

Dan


----------



## RodMan

Dan:

It was all our pleasure! That freezing rain sure was something! Talked to the family and we may be coming back down in April around Easter. Let's keep in touch!

Crappielooker - 

Brandon should be back tomorrow, I'm sure he will have a thing or two to add to this post.


Joe


----------



## crappiebub

You the Man Jake!


----------



## Flippin 416

Wow those are some great pics....sounds like you guys had a great time as well. I might have to see if I can find time to make it down there this year or next year...I have always heard good things about that lake....now I see proof!!

BTW...Joe....the 320 is in place and working just fine....now I need to put some things under it to see just how well it really works...


----------



## Reel Thing

Great job guys 
Those are some beautiful brown fish
geowol


----------



## RodMan

Flippin:

Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad you've gotten the opportunity to mount the sonar - I'm sure it will serve you well. (look closely at the first picture of me below and you will see my other 320 on the bow of my boat). 

I'll definately be doing the fnf trip again next year so I hope that you and your father can join us!


----------



## sawguy1

hey rod man have you ever tried still fishing with live bait? i am going down at the end of next month just wandering? thanks again good job for your catch


----------



## RodMan

Sawguy1:

This was my first trip to DH and we used fnf exclusively. I spoke with several fisherman that said they were free lining "slab shiners" and doing very well. One said he was fishing the "Crevis" near Livingston Marina up Mitchell. We didn't make it up the lake that far - no need to.

Since you're heading down a month from now I am sure the pattern is going to change as the water warms. My suggestion is to talk with the local marina's or the folks at the One Stop - Everyone down there was very helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## ShakeDown

First off, it was GREAT to meet Joe, his son Jake, Dan, and nice to see that there are other crazies willing to cruise a lake when it's 14 degrees outside  Quality people, and we had a great time fishing and hanging out with you all. HOPE that means you'll be back next year with us...we were talking about doing early march next trip, for more stable weather and the lake shouldn't be as low.

Anyways, Joe's son Jake schooled us all....big fish of the trip, poker, you name it! In fact, we ended up driving by the Bob Coan mural on the building in Celina, and noticed they had painted Jake's face over Bob's  

Like Joe said, the bite was sloooow (compared to all the other trips we've taken) but the sizes were sweet. Couldn't keep the trout off your line they were so thick at times, but broke the boredom when the bass weren't hitting.

As slow as the fishing was, it was made up for by the great company. Met some real good guys, who happen to be excellent anglers as well. Glad everyone had a good time and made it home safely...definitely looking forward to next year!

Dan...I bet you're glad you trailered the boat to storage the night before the ice!! That just looked nasty.

I'll post pics as soon as I get them from Duane!

Anyone still smell like dope?


----------



## RodMan

Brandon:

March sounds great!!! I finally chiseled all the ice of the boat and found the hull  ...

As far as smelling like dope...my dog hasn't left Jake or I alone since we've walked through the front door!!!

Had a great time, hope you make it up my way soon for a little fishing on the Ohio, and I can't wait till next year!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk

Wow, unreal.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Brandon,

I was very happy I trailered the boat the night before. How did the fishing go on Monday and Tuesday? I hope it went well.

Dan


----------



## Ruminator

:B Great pics guys! Looks like a sweet time! And with Shake along, I know it was a fun time!


----------



## ShakeDown

Mon/Sun looked to be perfect...thick cloud cover, no or very little wind...got 1 bite each day, had one throw the hook and another break off next to the boat. Slayed the trout to the point that we each kicked in a few bucks and had a trout derby.

We had a ton of fun tho!


----------



## sawguy1

shake down can't wait to see your pic's i know rod man had some nice ones.....mmmm smoked trout sounds good. you guys are lucky to have caught fish already i am couting down the days till march 25....once again nice job guys


----------



## Gator

Glad to see you guys got some very nice fish.


----------



## Fish4Fun

Sounds like a great trip sorry i missed it. With the new boat and stuff i will be there next year for sure. Glad you guys had a good time. I know we did last year when we went with ya.


----------



## baby bass

Shake Down did you forget your camra, i'am waiting for more dale hollow pictures. i know you had to catch some nice ones. i think i will move my trip up to the week of the 13th of april insted of the last week in april.


----------



## ashtonmj

Going tomorrow, don't know where exactly, but I will post a full report.


----------



## ShakeDown

I forgot my cam, but my buddy brought his...just waiting on the email with the pics!

Don't get too excited though...Rodman and his son's pic trump anything we have


----------



## RodMan

Shake:

I found a 16oz tub of clear odorless petroleum jelly at Rite-Aide - now all I need is some garlic juice and next year we'll have a Tub-o-Dope!


----------



## ShakeDown

Awesome!! We were talking about "homegrown" on the way back...wonder if you can heat the jelly up, mix it, and let it cool if it will go back to it's original state?

BTW...I posted our trip results on fishing.com in the TN forum. Mentioned the crude/oil slicks back in Lick. A guy replied and said it's been like that for ages, and the locals call it "Oil Holler". Learn somethin new every day!


----------



## crappiebub

This is sounding like Deliverence Italian style!


----------



## ashtonmj

:S :S :S :S :S 

That is all I have to say about today. Fished from 8-3ish. Surface temps went from 45.5 to 50 throughout the day. Good deal of boats out and saw and heard of no one catching any. Sky was blue as could be which really didn't help the calm clear water. Did alot of f-n-f, through some hair jigs with trailers, some small tubes, free spooled some golden shiners, even tried a deep diving shad rap. Put in at the Livingston boat ramp and bounched around the coves and a few main lake points in that area.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Here's a picture of Brandon with a good fish.


----------



## baby bass

hay what did you guys think of cedar hill resort,i stay there every year.i like it alot.the people who run it are great people and are very helpfull.


----------



## RodMan

Good people. Accomodations are a bit rugged, but clean and comfortable. Dock is very convenient. We loved it - except for the evening we came back from dinner and found our cabin full of SMOKE!

The folks at Cedar Hill were all over it - quickly found and repaired the problem - a short circut in a thermostat on the hot water tank!

For a few moments we thought Shakedown was BarBQing inside our cabin!!!


----------



## ShakeDown

I was real happy with Cedar Hill. The location is PERFECT, and the accomodations were much nicer than Horse Creek. Seemed like every day one of the 4 brothers would stop and chat with us...really made us feel at home. Definitely where I'll stay from now on.

Yeah they had that fried tank replaced quickly, and were very accomodating during the down time.


----------



## RodMan

I agree with Shakedown - Forgot to add that I'll be taking the family back down to Cedar Hill in April.


----------

